# tax refund on redundancy



## gando (19 Jun 2008)

hi everybody
I'm in the unfortunate position of a redundancy since 1st may. Can anyone give me a rough idea of a figure for a tax refund. I was on about 10k per month (very sad this job is over) and paid about 12k tax in total this year in the first 4 months. I'm going to call revenue and get the p50 etc but just interested if someone can give me an outline !

Gando


----------

